# 2011 Specialized SX Trail



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.sicklines.com/2010/08/16/2011-specialized-sx-trail/


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

F*ck me running! Daaaaaaaaaamn!! The plaid-esque accents really send it over the top. I really need more money...


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

niiiiiiiiice.......


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

that fork :eekster:


----------



## chernobyl (Mar 22, 2009)

AmirBernard said:


> that fork :eekster:


+1 
just another damn good reason to get it


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

makes my old 05 sxt look like ancient history.(epic history, but still ancient)

new enduro EVO seems to have more burrl than my old sxt. took its place while sxt moved up a notch to demo status, minus the weight.


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> new enduro EVO seems to have more burrl than my old sxt. took its place while sxt moved up a notch to demo status, minus the weight.


The Enduro Evo is also amazing but I still think the stays are way to thin for a true FR bike.


----------



## Shamrock1079 (Jun 4, 2008)

at first I didn't care for the color scheme that much...the more I see it, the more I must have it! 

anyone know prices for the 2011 models?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i bet its just as strong as old 05sxt frame. on the second rear end on mine already.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

the new specs look sick.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Shamrock1079 said:


> at first I didn't care for the color scheme that much...the more I see it, the more I must have it!
> 
> anyone know prices for the 2011 models?


The MSRP of SX Trail II shown above is $4800, while the SX Trail I is $3300.


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

b-kul said:


> the new specs look sick.


Yea, and since they're upping the travel(and ditching the Demo7), it would be sicker if they would allow 200mm DC forks.


----------



## toHELLuRIDE (Jan 27, 2008)

Wonder if they are gonna do something different paintwise for a frame only.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

You could always strip it, powdercoat, custom paint, etc... I think it looks like ****. Like a girl's kmart backpack from the 90's.


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

My head exploded.But the 2010 looks way cooler with the real faint details that don't show up in most pictures.



:headphones:
DJ


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

All 2011 models up on the S site:

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=11SX&eid=6058&menuItemId=14874

Changes in Geo for the SXT 2011:


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

God that thing is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! I'm not partial to any single style so the bright colors work for me as well as something simple like all around flat black, but I have to say, that bike looks amazing as far as the aesthetic design of the frame and the color scheme just tops it off for me. I REALLY want one!


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

iguanabartola said:


> All 2011 models up on the S site:
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=11SX&eid=6058&menuItemId=14874


Interesting, I guess that settles the ambiguity that was started when Velovert had posted that the SXT II would get a Domain @ 190mm.

Very cool, although I wouldn't have minded if the SXT stayed 170mm and a redesigned Big Hit, modeled after the 09+ SXT, came out to replace both the current BH and Demo 7. The BH is still a great deal/budget bike, but could use a bit of refinement, IMO.


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

Specialized must have hired someone whose sole job is to cooridinate all their bikes' colors. I really dig the Enduro Evo black/yellow scheme.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

I didn't like the grey, but it's growing on me. Any mix of color and graphics is better than one solid monochrome bike (IMO).


----------



## Mowerman (Jan 1, 2005)

I've always wished they would add a third, cheaper version to the SX Trail lineup. $3300 is a lot of money for the SX TRAIL 1. I would love to see something with the same great frame and some cheaper components down in the $2000+ price range.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

They sell the frame for $1850, so its doubtful they would do a reasonable mid 2k build considering fork and wheelset cost.


----------



## Mowerman (Jan 1, 2005)

big_slacker said:


> They sell the frame for $1850, so its doubtful they would do a reasonable mid 2k build considering fork and wheelset cost.


They put a very cheap parts spec on the entry-level big hit and pitch models, they could do it for this one and still come in under $3k, especially with the volume of parts they buy from other manufacturers. I bet they could easily downgrade the parts spec on the SX Trail 1 and come in around $2600-$2800

Either way, there's a shop in my area that sometimes closes out the SX Trail 1 models for around $2300 at the end of the year.

Maybe they wouldn't want to insult their awesome $1850 frame with a cheap parts spec, I don't know. . .


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Could be it wouldn't be profitable, market research showed it wouldn't sell, they didn't have time to properly test before coming to market. Who knows?

But at $2300 for last year's you might as well just snatch one of those up.


----------



## sanjosedre (Oct 11, 2004)

iguanabartola said:


> All 2011 models up on the S site:
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=11SX&eid=6058&menuItemId=14874
> 
> Changes in Geo for the SXT 2011:


Was the 2010 SX Trail spec'd with a 180mm fork? I would prolly throw on a 36 160 Van with a canecreek angleset to keep/get it slack & lower. 14" bb height is kinda tall for riding in my hood. What ya'll think?


----------

